# New Magnaflow



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got my Magnaflow SS exhaust system. Looks like I'll be under the car first thing in the morning. This should accompany the Kooks LT's and catted mids nicely!


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Got the new exhaust system unstalled Saturday. What a difference from the flowmaster 40's I had on the car. So much more subdued until I romp on it. At idle it almost sounds stock except the lope of the cam. And no drone when I'm cruising on the freeway.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sarge - Congrats. Bro. Always nice nice to get some new Mods. up & running... How about a Vid?...:cheers


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Sarge - Congrats. Bro. Always nice nice to get some new Mods. up & running... How about a Vid?...:cheers


 Thanks man. I'll try and get one posted.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

great job...enjoy!
Bill


----------

